# Icd 10 assessment



## medicalbiller1964 (Dec 4, 2015)

Does anyone know if a cpt manual is needed for this assessment? I need to take the correct manuals home from work to do the assessment. Thanks!


----------



## mhstrauss (Dec 4, 2015)

medicalbiller1964 said:


> Does anyone know if a cpt manual is needed for this assessment? I need to take the correct manuals home from work to do the assessment. Thanks!



No, you'll only need the ICD10 book.


----------



## medicalbiller1964 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you!  I appreciate your help.


----------



## gallegos  (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Meagan - The ICD10 proficiency is diagnoses only. No procedure (PCS) on the test


----------



## mhstrauss (Dec 4, 2015)

gallegos  said:


> Hi Meagan - The ICD10 proficiency is diagnoses only. No procedure (PCS) on the test



I know...that's why I answered that only the ICD10 book is needed.

Thanks!


----------



## staceywall1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Were you able to get into the test? I purchased it on Dec 1st and have not been able to get in!  I have changed my password multiple times and even called the AAPC today and till cant get in!!!!!


----------



## codingchic (Dec 5, 2015)

*I'm having the same issue!!!*

They never sent me the email with a password so I go in and change it no less than 3 tmes and NOTHING!!!!! people why does it have to be so frustrating to take an already frustrating exam!!!!!!


----------



## LauraF1225 (Dec 5, 2015)

*Blackboard not working*

I tried taking my ICD-10 test this morning and Blackboard was having issues. It took 2 minutes to go to the next question and after 3 minutes of it not working my internet closed out of the page and reopened. When happened I, Blackboard submitted my test with only 5 questions answered. 
Has any one else been having issues with Blackboard today? I emailed aapc as they're not open on the weekends, but I want to know if anyone else had this issue.

*My internet is working perfectly normal all other sites are working just fine.

Thanks,
Laura


----------



## LRBrunkow (Dec 12, 2015)

*35 case studies--anybody else doing?*

So I decided to go with the 16-hr modules book and then at the end I am supposed to code these case studies. But that's all I know about it and can't find any other info...like is the case studies exam timed? And are there any rationales if I code it wrong? I wish I had gone with the other test. I am uncomfortable with the lack of direction this came with. Have any of you done this choice of proficiency test?


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 13, 2015)

LRBrunkow said:


> So I decided to go with the 16-hr modules book and then at the end I am supposed to code these case studies. But that's all I know about it and can't find any other info...like is the case studies exam timed? And are there any rationales if I code it wrong? I wish I had gone with the other test. I am uncomfortable with the lack of direction this came with. Have any of you done this choice of proficiency test?



Its not timed but no rationals since you can retake it until you get 100%


----------



## Sharla (Dec 26, 2015)

I took the test with out a book at all and I haven't coded since 2009, I made a 70 percent with no book so the test isn't really that hard. I obviously must take it again but I think I will have to have the book this time to pass with an 80 percent. Good luck to you all!!


----------



## sdunlap13 (Jan 14, 2016)

Does it have to be the current year or can we use prior year textbooks for the ICD10 proficiency test?  

thanks in advance

stacey


----------

